#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Chicago Pictorial Thread - My Kind of Town!!!

## chitown

I finally got my some of pics together from my trip to Chicago, so I figured I would post them. 


No jet ski rental scammers in Chicago.....  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

The beaches of Lake Michigan are nice -

----------


## chitown

The beaches are pretty clean -

----------


## chitown

Is there truth to the saying that a dog always looks like its master?  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

There are 2 types a food that define Chicago - Pizza and Chicago style all beef redhots.  :Yumyum: 

Chicago style hot dogs are sold all over the place.



If you are every in town, stop by my place!!

----------


## MeMock

> There are 2 types a food that define Chicago - Pizza and Chicago style all beef redhots. 
> 
> Chicago style hot dogs are sold all over the place.


ermmmm. where is the dog?

----------


## dirtydog

^I wasn't there that time  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

How much did you pay for your cucumber roll?  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

The number one tourist attraction in Chicago is called Navy Pier. It is 1010 meter long that was built in 1914. It has been a pier, used for naval training, a college classroom in 1946 used to help educate returning war veterans and now it is public gathering lace with a Ferris Wheel, restaurants, dinner cruises, and theatrical and musical performances. There is am awesome fireworks display twice a week during the summer and fall.

----------


## MeMock

Looks like a macca dees to me  :Smile: -

----------


## chitown

> How much did you pay for your cucumber roll?


In my best Chicago accent "Dat ain't no cucumber, dat'sa dill pickle 'dere fella okay? You gotta problem wit dat?"  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Brown

mmmh pickle roll  :Puke:

----------


## chitown

> Looks like a macca dees to me -



Macca dees owns a charity Ferris Wheel on the pier and all the proceeds go to the Ronald McDonald Foundation.

----------


## chitown

Here is a pic of the Ferris Wheel. I saw Jet on the cruise ship that is in the pic.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Bubba Gump's

----------


## chitown

Once you get in the Ferris Wheel, you can really see the city.

----------


## chitown

By this pic, you might think I was in Thailand somewhere.  :Smile:  


Actually it was taken at the Taste of Chicago, which is an annual outdoor event featuring food booths from all the restaurants in Chicago.






 :ourrules:

----------


## chitown



----------


## chitown

A million people feeding their faces, including Chicago's finest  :Cop:   :Smile:

----------


## Mr Brown

What a lardarse

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Is that a fat cop hanging out with Steve Martin?

----------


## dirtydog

Certainly a fine collection of fat wilderbeast sized women you have captured there chitown.

----------


## chitown

I got a pizza from Home Run Inn -

----------


## chitown

> Certainly a fine collection of fat wilderbeast sized women you have captured there chitown.


I actually have a pic of ONE slim decent looking gal that I am going to post.

When I took the pic she cursed me out though.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

Why is it that some people are ok with having their pic taken and others get upset?

----------


## chitown

DD, is this better?  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Here is the pick of the girl that cussed me out. Called me an MF'er as soon as I took the pick.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Brown

> Why is it that some people are ok with having their pic taken and others get upset?





> 


He might be upset because of the big bag of crack he's got in his back pocket and the unwanted attention  :Afro:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Cant see your last 2 pics.

----------


## chitown

There are plenty of beggars in Chicago. 

At least they do something for the money they get.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> Cant see your last 2 pics.


That's weird, because I can.  :Confused:

----------


## daveboy

So can I.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I can see them now. Sorry, carry on. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Then there is the bean and Millenium Park.

----------


## daveboy

Slightly off topic but do you live in Surin Chitown  ?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Whats that big screen all about?

----------


## chitown

> Slightly off topic but do you live in Surin Chitown  ?


No, Bangkok.

----------


## chitown

> Whats that big screen all about?


Crown Fountain, named in honor of Chicago's Crown family, was designed by Catalan conceptual artist Jaume Plensa, and is the first of its kind in the world. Transparent glass block bricks are used to build two 50-foot (15 m) towers standing at either end of a long, black granite plaza submerged under an eighth of an inch layer of water. Behind the glass bricks are high-tech LED video screens. When the screens are illuminated they show the faces of nearly a thousand individual Chicagoans, which showcases the vast diversity of the city. Playing on the theme of historical fountains based around gargoyles with water coming through the open mouth of the creature, each video includes specific moments where the person purses his or her lips and water spouts from a point in the display, such that it appears as if the person is spitting the water out. This happens roughly every five minutes, and there is also a continuous stream of water that cascades over the images.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

And the bean?

----------


## chitown

My old school -

----------


## chitown

> And the bean?


AT&T Plaza was originally named Ameritech Plaza for Ameritech Corporation, the corporate sponsor. [41] By the time the park officially opened in 2004, Ameritech had merged with SBC Communications and the plaza was called SBC Plaza. When SBC acquired AT&T and subsequently changed the name from SBC to AT&T in 2005, the name of the plaza changed again.
 The plaza is home to Cloud Gate, a three-story, 110-ton steel sculpture that has been dubbed by residents as "The Bean". The sculpture is the work of world-renowned artist Anish Kapoor and is the first of his public art in the United States. The piece was privately funded and the total cost was $23 million, which was considerably more than the original estimate of $6 million. The piece is wildly popular.[42]
 Cloud Gate is a highly polished reflective steel sculpture that is meant to resemble a drop of mercury hovering at the point of landing on a plaza of the park. When Millennium Park opened in 2004, the grid of welds around each metal panel was still visible. In early 2005, workers polished out the seams. The curved, mirror-like surface of the sculpture provides striking reflections of visitors, the city skyline (particularly the historic Michigan Avenue "Streetwall") and the sky. Since its installation, Cloud Gate has probably become the most popular sculpture in the city.

----------


## Mr Brown

> 


I've improved your "Don't see me" doctoring

Voila...

----------


## Norton

Well done Chi.   :goldcup:

----------


## chitown

^ Thanks.

^^I don't see a difference.....I do now.

----------


## Mr Brown

You will now

----------


## dirtydog

I've been to see the bean, bloody $23,000,000 I could have made them 2 for that price  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Good stuff Chi, unable to green though!

----------


## English Noodles

Good stuff! I can't send greenage either.

----------


## chitown

Interested in spending $7 on a tiny plate of nachos, cheese and jalapenos?  :Sad: 




Then head over to historical Wrigley Field to catch a Cub's game. They just filed bankruptcy, although at $7 for a plate of nachos, $6 for a hot dog, and $8 for a beer, I am not sure how they could not be making money. The place is packed out year round and nearly impossible to get seats. Scalpers are outside pedaling seats from $50 to $100 and up. Luckily I have a friend that is a season ticket holder and he gave me 2 tickets!!  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

This got me thinking....I own an apartment building in Chicago and I thought I might get the Cub's organization to build a new ballpark next to it. That way I could put bleachers on the roof of the apartment building. I could make on seat sales and charge $6 for a tiny plate of nachos.  ::chitown:: 

Hmmm...... got my calculator out now......60 seats, nachos, beer, sodas, popcorn, hot dogs............well they did just file bankruptcy, so I doubt they could afford to help me out by spending billions on a new ballpark next to my place.  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

No weapons!? That's not very American!

----------


## Mr Brown

^ That board makes it look like a boring gig

----------


## sabang

I'll say this for Chicago- I know several American friends that swear by the place, it's their favourite US city. So I'll take their word for it, having only been to the airport. 

One guy I know is moving back there next year, having done well for himself in HK. He's got season tickets to the baseball, gridiron, basketball & ice hockey- not cheap. I think the town must be more sports mad than the Aussies.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chitown

> He's got season tickets to the baseball, gridiron, basketball & ice hockey- not cheap. I think the town must be more sports mad than the Aussies.



Oooh- Raah!!!

----------


## kingwilly

nice thread chitown. ignore MM, he's stirring.

----------


## chitown

> nice thread chitown. ignore MM, he's stirring.


MarMite or MilkMan?  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Interested in spending $7 on a tiny plate of nachos, cheese and jalapenos?


For the real thing, at a baseball game, and with a cold beer ... sure thing!

I was never real interested in visiting the States, but the more I see of your threads mate it could be a bit of fun ... especially checking out the baseball

----------


## chitown

In my opinion, Chicago is ts the best city in the whole country. 

Although I was in Denver and Kansas City and they were pretty close as well. 

Kansas City has the friendliest people I have ever met in my life and I enjoyed going to the Power and Light District for the outdoor concerts.  I would consider living there if I were to move back to the US.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> nice thread chitown. ignore MM, he's stirring.
> 
> 
> MarMite or MilkMan?


Couldn't be me. Even a 6 year old would know I'm MtD.

----------


## Bobcock

Chitown

Whatever happened to the kid who tried to catch the fly ball that cost the Cubbies a playoff game?

ps....When I worked in Chicago for one day I went to Comiskey (old) to watch a game, much nicer fans!!!

----------


## Humbert

Show some pics of Lakeshore Drive in January with the waves and sheets of ice from Lake Michigan whipping over the road. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> Show some pics of Lakeshore Drive in January with the waves and sheets of ice from Lake Michigan whipping over the road.


Like this?  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

WOW....that's preeeetty!!!, the trees that is

----------


## Humbert

It's actually a great pic, thanks. You can get knocked off your keister walking down North Michigan when that wind whips up in Winter.

----------


## Humbert

When I first moved to Chicago from San Francisco I tried to go windsurfing out there in early spring when it was really blowing. Unfortunately its usually an offshore wind and I almost lost it. I learned very quickly why no one windsurfs in Lake Michigan.

----------


## patsycat

Isn't that Geneva?

----------


## chitown

> Isn't that Geneva?





> Show some pics of Lakeshore Drive in January with the waves and sheets of ice from Lake Michigan whipping over the road.


Hence why I said "like this". I have not been on LSD in the winter for almost 10 years, but that is the way it looks when the waves freeze on the road.

----------


## reinvented

Top 10 free things to do in Chicago | Travel | guardian.co.uk

from the guardian
10 free things to do in chicago

----------


## 147SAG

Nice pictures brings back a few memories. I haven't been there since I was 18.

----------


## barryofthailand

Excellent pictures. I was born and raised in Chicago and lived there for 29 years, before moving to Los Angeles. Now live in Korat for 7 years. Really miss those Chicago Red Hots.
Barry

----------


## chitown

Anywhere near Edgewater?

----------


## Bobcock

Chitown....what about my question?...or do only Chicargoans get answers in this thread?

----------


## chitown

> Chitown
> 
> Whatever happened to the kid who tried to catch the fly ball that cost the Cubbies a playoff game?
> 
> ps....When I worked in Chicago for one day I went to Comiskey (old) to watch a game, much nicer fans!!!


Sorry, missed it!

He had to move out of town.  :Smile: 

BTW, I find White Sox fans to be rude and antagonistic. Have you ever been to Wrigley Field for a game?

----------


## chitown

It was Steve Bartman  (Wiki below)

In the eighth inning of Game 6 of the National League Championship Series, with Chicago ahead 3-0 and holding a 3 games to 2 lead in the best of 7 series, several spectators attempted to catch a foul ball off the bat of Marlins' second baseman Luis Castillo. One of the fans, Steve Bartman, touched the ball once it crossed into the stands, disrupting a potential catch by Cubs outfielder Moisés Alou. If Alou had caught the ball, it would have been the second out in the inning, and the Cubs would have been just four outs away from winning the National League pennant. Instead, the Cubs relinquished the lead that inning and then lost the game. When they were eliminated in the seventh game the next day, the "Steve Bartman incident" was seen as the turning point of the series.




 In the aftermath of the incident, Bartman, a lifelong Cubs fan, had to be escorted from the stadium by security guards, and received police protection for a time when his name and address were made public on MLB message boards.


Bartman had to be led away from the park under security escort for his own safety as Cubs fans shouted profanities towards him and others threw debris onto the field and towards the exit tunnel from the field. News footage of the game showed him surrounded by security as passersby pelted him with drinks and other debris. Bartman's name, as well as personal information about him, appeared on Major League Baseball's online message boards minutes after the game ended.[11] As many as six police cars gathered outside of his home to protect Bartman and his family following the incident.[3] Afterwards, then-Illinois Governor Rod Blagojevich suggested that Bartman join a witness protection program, while then-Florida Governor Jeb Bush offered Bartman asylum

----------


## chitown

White Sox fans vs Cubs Fans - can you tell the difference?

----------


## Bobcock

Thanks mate.

No I never went to wrigley, I was working for a band on tour and they played the Riviera Theatre. Next day was a day off and I saw the White Sox v Red Sox at Comiskey.

Ozzie Guillen and Wade Boggs played and I think that Clemens pitched for the Red Sox.

Would have been 1986 I think.

----------


## Humbert

Geez, Chitown, you've gone and changed your avatar again. 
Why don't you just change it to Harry Carrey once and for all and be done with it. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> Thanks mate.
> 
> No I never went to wrigley, I was working for a band on tour and they played the Riviera Theatre. Next day was a day off and I saw the White Sox v Red Sox at Comiskey.
> 
> Ozzie Guillen and Wade Boggs played and I think that Clemens pitched for the Red Sox.
> 
> Would have been 1986 I think.


Really? What a small world.

I might very well been within a mile of you at some bar near Comiskey Park in 1986.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Even smaller, I hit several bars in the area, you could have been on the seat next to me.

----------


## JohnTB

:smiley laughing: 


> Does anyone see a relationship here between the American diet and American obesity!
> 
> What a lardarse

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> I saw Jet on the cruise ship that is in the pic.


That ain't my yacht. 

Nice thread, Chi. Missed it first time around. Green bugger to you. :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> Nice thread, Chi. Missed it first time around.


Yeah, me too. Nice to see good pictures of other folks home towns. I love the ones of the people, nice statues/objects as well. Great stuff.

----------

